# Setting up a Charter Boat in the BVI/USVI question



## tomholly12 (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi folks! 

Hope everyone is ready for the weekend. I had a quick general question. I have a close friend who has been running a very successful charter business in the San Blas islands of Panama on her 67 ft Steel Schooner, and was thinking of making a move to the Virgin Islands. They have no Coast Guard certifications, and she was wondering what the process would be to run legal charters there. The vessel can sleep 6-10, with 3 crew. 

I know there was a new law put into place in January regarding the 6-packs, but I'm a bit confused on the blue/yellow code certifications. Can anyone clarify how they would go about beginning to become legal to run there? 

Very much appreciated.


----------



## Seagull (Aug 18, 2016)

First and foremost, if chartering out of American waters, the boat must be US registered. Then the crew would need US certifications, join a random drug testing consortium and then get the vessel certified for more than 6 passengers, a very difficult, time consuming and expensive process.
If you want to do the same in the BVI's, you'll need to check out their regs, but that is no cake walk either.
If your friend has a successful business now, I can't see any advantage in moving into one of the most overcrowded charter areas on the planet. They would be entering a market with many established and successful vessels with years of experience there.
Most charter operators in the VI that require charter income to survive are not making ends meet. Also, the VI charter brokers have the market pretty well sowed up and they rely on the tried and proven boats, rarely taking a chance on new arrivals.
I'd stick with what you've got going in today's market as things are very tough for even the old timers with excellent crews and boats.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

I agree with much of Seagull's response. The exception being that we got a newer sweetheart deal to carry 12 passengers nearly as easily as 6. Read here for more details http://stcroixsource.com/content/ne...scg-issues-rules-carrying-12-uninspected-boat

This area is saturated with charter boats all trying for a piece of the pie. Older monos are rare. The vast majority of vessels are newer cats from 45' on up. Good luck.


----------

